# Anybody else having issues with alternative launchers?



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

ADW Launcher :
Issue 1: when you open the dialer the dock hides but doesn't come back when you close the dialer . You have to restart adw to get it again. Happens on 240 and 320 density.

Issue 2: when on 240, there is a blue line at the top of the screen and a empty section you can't do anything with, looks like a empty box. I am thinking ADW is in tablet mode cause i know tablets run on 240 and they have a tablet bar at the top

Nova Launcher:
Issue 1: When running on 240 density, when i scroll thru my homescreens blue lines appear for a seconds then disappear

Issue 2 : when scrolling from screen to screen and you stop on a homescreen the icons look distorted. They looks has if you're mid scroll transition and stopped. Once you click on something everything refreshes and looks normal.Happens on 240 and 320 density's.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I run Nova Launcher at the default density and I don't notice those issues. I've not yet messed with the density.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Running ADW Launcher myself and have none of those issues. Bad flash? Bad mod?


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

burningembers said:


> Running ADW Launcher myself and have none of those issues. Bad flash? Bad mod?


I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling a few times


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

I ran CM7 on my TB which came with ADW so i used that on my TB... I downloaded it when i got my nexus and it just seemed very... "pagey".. as if when i was scrolling through my app drawer or anything similar the graphics seemed to page and it was pretty annoying. I actually switched to GO launcher and its GREAT!! I feel like it's much more customized, as well as just really clean looking all around. I'm a very minimalistic UI kind of guy and GO is great for that.


----------



## Genetics (Aug 29, 2011)

Only issue I have on adw ex is that the setting icon on the softbar shows and it will unlock the screen.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

No problems here on Nova launcher either


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Genetics said:


> Only issue I have on adw ex is that the setting icon on the softbar shows and it will unlock the screen.


That's intentional. The settings/menu icon will unlock any android phone without a PIN/Password/Face/Pattern unlock security set.

Or at least it has always unlocked any android phone I've owned (~7 of them).


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

What rom you guys running? I'm on Android Revolution Hd 2.1.1


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Genetics said:


> That's intentional. The settings/menu icon will unlock any android phone without a PIN/Password/Face/Pattern unlock security set.
> 
> Or at least it has always unlocked any android phone I've owned (~7 of them).


dont think so because when you run the default launcher this menu icon does NOT show up. hoping this is fixed in 4.0.3


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> dont think so because when you run the default launcher this menu icon does NOT show up. hoping this is fixed in 4.0.3


Its probably because ICS sees ADW as an app, and not a Launcher. If you open an app like facebook, and then lock the screen, you will have the menu option as well. Even on the stock launcher.


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Using adw with no problems at all.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Its probably because ICS sees ADW as an app, and not a Launcher. If you open an app like facebook, and then lock the screen, you will have the menu option as well. Even on the stock launcher.


Wow thats annoying I hope google fixes this issue. soon! Thanks for that information. I know now its just just adw and i was talking to anderwebs telling him his dock was broke.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Wow thats annoying I hope google fixes this issue. soon! Thanks for that information. I know now its just just adw and i was talking to anderwebs telling him his dock was broke.


From what I understand, this is an intended feature of ICS. Any app that does not have the menu button built into it will automatically have it show in the softkeys. If they build a menu button into the app, it will not appear in the softkeys.

For example, the gmail app has the menu key built into it, so it will not show when you open it. Facebook does not have the menu key built in, so it shows in the sofykeys.

Developers will probably need to update these apps to include a menu button somewhere within the app to correct this.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> From what I understand, this is an intended feature of ICS. Any app that does not have the menu button built into it will automatically have it show in the softkeys. If they build a menu button into the app, it will not appear in the softkeys.
> 
> For example, the gmail app has the menu key built into it, so it will not show when you open it. Facebook does not have the menu key built in, so it shows in the sofykeys.
> 
> Developers will probably need to update these apps to include a menu button somewhere within the app to correct this.


i agree but there is no need to have the meu button on the lockscreen


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> i agree but there is no need to have the meu button on the lockscreen


 True. Perhaps there is a way to disable it when a lock screen is active.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i tried talking to anderwebs and he said its a google ics issue said there is nothing he can do. this was via twitter maybe if more ppl tell him about this he will actually look into it.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

A little off topic but what need do you have for a different launcher other than theming i cant see much of an advantage over stock. I love the stock launcher it is smooth and works great. I am just curious as to why people are using differently launchers


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> A little off topic but what need do you have for a different launcher other than theming i cant see much of an advantage over stock. I love the stock launcher it is smooth and works great. I am just curious as to why people are using differently launchers


I wanted a different launcher to get rid of the google search widget.


----------



## Genetics (Aug 29, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> A little off topic but what need do you have for a different launcher other than theming i cant see much of an advantage over stock. I love the stock launcher it is smooth and works great. I am just curious as to why people are using differently launchers


I haven't flash any roms or mods yet and I wanted to get rid of the google search bar without losing screen space. I also did not like the widget list since I really only need a list of what I can choose rather then previews. Would be nice to be able to toggle that as the preview takes more time to locate the widget you want. Being able to backup desktop arrangements across flashes is nice too. That was a couple of the items.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Launcher Pro has been working great for me. Only gripe I have would be on the lock screen there is still the "settings" button on the bottom right of the screen. I can touch that and it by-passes the unlock feature.


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

I had flashed Nova via clockwork and loved it, but Root explorer and Team Black Hat both quit working. Actually, it looked like they shrunk down to 1/4 size. Both programs were unusable. Perhaps it is simply the way those apps worked with the pixel density, but I use both of those too often to lose them.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> Launcher Pro has been working great for me. Only gripe I have would be on the lock screen there is still the "settings" button on the bottom right of the screen. I can touch that and it by-passes the unlock feature.


Yeah this happens on adwex. It also happens on any app that doesnt have a dedicated menu button on the screen


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Why are people running on lower density??


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I hate having a "app launcher" icon in the launcher. I find it a waste of space. I use adwex because I LOVE the hidden dock and i LOVE the swipe gestures. That is the main reason why I use adwex. Plus the support is awesome
> 
> Yeah this happens on adwex. It also happens on any app that doesnt have a dedicated menu button on the screen


I use Zeam Launcher, I set it to open app drawer on swiping up, dialer for down. Double tap opens notifications. I also hate multiple screens, and the stock gives you no choice. And I don't like the way those folders stack in the dock bar. And it won't scroll.

Zeam is also very light weight, I just delete the stock launcher.

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------

